
Microsoft is now the proud new owner of Office.com - AndrewWarner
http://www.istartedsomething.com/20090806/microsoft-now-the-proud-owner-of-office-com/
======
jacquesm
It looks like they decided the biggest asset in their company was not the
customers but the domain name. Imagine how many will be so confused after
going there that they'll never go back.

Has anybody ever sold the domain out from under their userbase and made the
transition work ?

